# Mac computer cannot recognize Snow Leopard Install CD



## MrHeavySilence (Jun 24, 2011)

I am trying to reinstall Snow Leopard and I am putting the Snow Leopard CD using a Samsung External DVD Drive. The Snow Leopard Install CD boots up on every Mac except THIS ONE MAC. So I tried to boot the CD by restarting the computer and holding Option. Then I tried it by restarting and holding C. Then by restarting and holding Command. Then I tried holding Shift + Option + Command + Del. None of them worked; the DVD Drive is not listed as a boot up option ever. I also tried going into system preferences and looking in startup disks but the external cd drive is not listed as an option.
When this Mac reads the snow leopoard CD from the drive, the CD is labelled "TSITFAT" and I get random exe files that cannot be read in Dos Mode. But when I use the Samsung external drive and put it on any other Mac (for example, I tried a Mac Mini & a Mac powerbook), the Snow Leopard CD works perfectly.

Anybody know what I am doing wrong?
Here is the Hardware Overview:
Model: Power Mac G5 Model Identifier: PowerMac 7.3 Processor Name: PowerPC G5 (3.0) Processor Speed: 2 GHz Number of CPUs: 2 L2 Cache (Per CPU) 512 KB Memory: 4 GB Bus Speed: 1 GHz Boot Rom Version: 5.2.4f1
Thanks for any advice


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why not use the internal drive on the G5? It sounds like this drive is not compatible with the G5 USB controller.


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Snow leopard is only for an intel based system not power Mac which is a completely different processor the highest you can go is osx 10.5


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Oops, I missed the Snow part. Yes, Snow Leopard will not install on a G5.


----------

